# Low balled by Lyft Pax



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

So I just came across this site and seems like a lot of good information.

I wanted to share my story and get it off my chest and maybe any others have had similar situations. 

So I been deactivated by Lyft for two days so far because in my opinion I think this Pax trying to get out of paying for the ride or may taking out her bad morning on me. 

I pick up these two pax and begin a long 40 mile ride. Estimated at 1 hour 20 minutes. I'm being cool and say a few words here and there to them bit only one is talking and they both seem botherd. She tells me wherever I'm taking them they was supposed to be there way earlier to make line to by some tickets..... But whatever... Fast forward we get to the destination I offer them my number just in case I'm in the area I can drive back and they request me over. Being that I stay back the direction I picked them up might as well get paid to ride back.... Right?..... But anyway few hours later my app not working and I get a email saying I'm deactivated. I got the feedback today and the ignorant woman made up nothing but lies as if I was trying to hit on them and I was driving slow (In LA morning traffic) blah blah blah... 

Point is I'm frozen I have Lyft my side of the story now just waiting it out. This every happened to anyone??? Now I'm gonna need a camera because people do Shady sh**..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Only all the time

Use comment window &crucify all whiny pax... or expect to spend ~1 in 4 weeks "deactivated for investigation" if hardcoring Lyft


...even then, still eexpect a couple days "off" every couple months if you pick up low rated pax in undesirable areas (NOTE: undesirable = RICHEST not ghetto!!!)


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Only all the frikkin time
> 
> Use comment window &crucify all whiny pax... or expect to spend ~1 in 4 weeks "deactivated for investigation" if hardcoring Lyft
> 
> ...even then, still eexpect a couple days "off" every couple months if you pick up low rated pax in undesirable areas (NOTE: undesirable = RICHEST not ghetto!!!)


Yeah these two were from East LA. Not the first time I have a problem with woman from that area. Must be something in the water.

This time first time I been deactivated. Damn 4 weeks is long for some BS.

What do you mean by comment window? The pax rating?


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

You should report any uncommon incident that happens during the trip regardless of how bad it is. Even the slightest complain can get you deactivated, unless you beat them by reporting them to Lyft first before they do it to you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Am I the only one seeing the Avatar validating there story ? Hmm...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rating screen is only, like, the most useful versatile and essential tool in Lyft

Blocks pings/provides breaks, excludes ratings, excludes passengers / helps cherry pick, has your back when you need to CYA, allows you to double back out of rough neighbourhoods or coast into position for a predictable surge without going offline and getting kicked from the "queue that doesn't exist".

... And it even lets you vent when this forum invariably bans you for a while (it's even more proactive than Lyft here, and besides, mods will make 100% sure to cite a rule and a post where you clearly didn't do anything of the sort - even/especially if you regularly do violate said rule in other posts....it's the unwritten rule of moderation, " thou shalt only ban for giggles")

BTW, if you -politely- vent after 2-3-starring a pax, they might send you a mildly personalized pep talk template %)

Reserve 1* for reports to critical response or no-comment em, though, because that stuff will get meticulously attacked by a keyword search, which might inadvertently flag YOU if the robot misinterprets your choice of keywords - possibly "preventively" deactivating you until your comment goes thru the even-longer Critical Response queue, and hopefully gets read by an alert and conscious English speaker who goes "waaaait, wth - this isn't actually saying anything of the sort!"... If not, you might be hosed.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

casino777 said:


> So I just came across this site and seems like a lot of good information.
> 
> I wanted to share my story and get it off my chest and maybe any others have had similar situations.
> 
> ...


I suggest all drivers get dash cam and record anytime car is running. If pax does not like it, no ride or end ride, but do not cut off. Check If your state requires you to post recording in progress signs for your car.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

hbenaid404 said:


> You should report any uncommon incident that happens during the trip regardless of how bad it is. Even the slightest complain can get you deactivated, unless you beat them by reporting them to Lyft first before they do it to you.


Thanks. Appreciate the heads up. I've only been at this for about 2 months so I'm learning.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Am I the only one seeing the Avatar validating there story ? Hmm...


Lol. I knee someone would point that out. But all good.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Still no word from Lyft. Not even a email or anything. How long does it usually take for them to activate the account or at least give me a update?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

casino777 said:


> Still no word from Lyft. Not even a email or anything. How long does it usually take for them to activate the account or at least give me a update?


I never get responses from Lyft on Saturday/Sunday/Holidays. Most likely, only employees who handle critical Lyft issues have been there the past 3 days. Sadly, a deactivated driver is nowhere near "critical".

I get the impression from reading your account of these passengers' behavior that they were nervous during the trip because they planned on screwing you, but their conscious was bothering them. The nicer you were, the more guilty they felt.

From what I read in this forum, some passengers are downright DUMB. If a driver picks you up AT YOUR HOME, you do not screw that driver over!


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I never get responses from Lyft on Saturday/Sunday/Holidays. Most likely, only employees who handle critical Lyft issues have been there the past 3 days. Sadly, a deactivated driver is nowhere near "critical".
> 
> I get the impression from reading your account of these passengers' behavior that they were nervous during the trip because they planned on screwing you, but their conscious was bothering them. The nicer you were, the more guilty they felt.
> 
> From what I read in this forum, some passengers are downright DUMB. If a driver picks you up AT YOUR HOME, you do not screw that driver over!


You nailed it. I'm pretty sure that was it. Smart observation.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

casino777 said:


> You nailed it. I'm pretty sure that was it. Smart observation.


I've worked with and for both Angels and Crooks since 1978. You learn to diagnose what's really going on, by reading body language, eye movements, speech patterns, etc.. You can use this to your advantage for generating more tips, too.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's why I drive for both as a back up.You never know which stunt one might pull


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> That's why I drive for both as a back up.You never know which stunt one might pull


I actually do drive both. I haven't got those gold, Silver incentives like ornery Uber drivers been talking about. I'm just dumb founded at how they go about situations like this and take there time at least giving a update on the situation. I don't find that to be professional.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

I know how you feel.I once gave a 2hour ride and theytook almost a week to release my funds pending an investigation even though the passengers tipped.I kept emailing them and they kept sending generic responses.smh


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I know how you feel.I once gave a 2hour ride and theytook almost a week to release my funds pending an investigation even though the passengers tipped.I kept emailing them and they kept sending generic responses.smh


At least you got a response. I sent the feedback information they ask me for and two more emails and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Did I read this correctly? You gave them your card and asked them to call you for a ride back?

They probably thought that meant you were going to give them a ride for cash, outside of the app. Very Verbotten by all TNC.

You must not have explained that you meant to be the closest to them when they pinged a return trip.... Possible?


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> Did I read this correctly? You gave them your card and asked them to call you for a ride back?
> 
> They probably thought that meant you were going to give them a ride for cash, outside of the app. Very Verbotten by all TNC.
> 
> You must not have explained that you meant to be the closest to them when they pinged a return trip.... Possible?


No I don't have a card. My exact words "Hey we kinda live in the same city and I will be driving around this neighborhood for a couple hours IF I am still close by any chance you can take down my number and you guys can REQUEST ME again". The pax said no thanks and I went about my day..... They went to stand in line for some type of tickets for 3 hours. And on a hot California day I even offerd them to take the ice cold bottle waters I had and again they said no. Just some f'n weird a$$ pax. And Shady at that.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Thats not how its done
,what you do is simply state hey are you guys going back.
Yes
Well if you want i can give you a $5 to $10 bucks off if you want to use me again
Ok thanks what your number
or
No thanks my boyfriend is picking me afterwork


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Thats not how its done
> ,what you do is simply state hey are you guys going back.
> Yes
> Well if you want i can give you a $5 to $10 bucks off if you want to use me again
> ...


Lol. Good one. But how do we get them that discount? Give them the referral code?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

casino777 said:


> Lol. Good one. But how do we get them that discount? Give them the referral code?


Start the trip late or ask for cash
I just ask for cash when there are inside the vehicle,if they dont have it just start the trip after 3-5 minute


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Start the trip late or ask for cash


I will use that one next time.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

casino777 said:


> Still no word from Lyft. Not even a email or anything. How long does it usually take for them to activate the account or at least give me a update?


This is a good example of why all Lyft drivers need to be able to drive for Uber too. That way you have a backup plan and can still drive.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I never get responses from Lyft on Saturday/Sunday/Holidays. Most likely, only employees who handle critical Lyft issues have been there the past 3 days. Sadly, a deactivated driver is nowhere near "critical".
> 
> I get the impression from reading your account of these passengers' behavior that they were nervous during the trip because they planned on screwing you, but their conscious was bothering them. The nicer you were, the more guilty they felt.
> 
> From what I read in this forum, some passengers are downright DUMB. If a driver picks you up AT YOUR HOME, you do not screw that driver over!


Nope, either Power Driver 20% previous week or Platinum previous month gets you <2hr response rates even Sundays....

Its not 1k rides, cause I didn't have that much until quote recently, although I get the feel that this gives you a "positive flag" and Lyft CSRs are asked to coddle us a bit


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> This is a good example of why all Lyft drivers need to be able to drive for Uber too. That way you have a backup plan and can still drive.


I agree. I definitely do both. I drive select so I get more bang for my buck driving Lyft than regular UberX. So I keep my UberSELECT app on while on Lyft and if I reach a good surge area I'll Turn on the UberX app.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Start the trip late or ask for cash
> I just ask for cash when there are inside the vehicle,if they dont have it just start the trip after 3-5 minute


1) Impossible and 2) since latest update, impossible without cancel fee unless THEY are in airplane mode/GPS off -before- getting into your car

Lyft caught on to guarantee - gaming "please reorder me @ one minute into the hour" for long huge guarantee killer trips (its tried sending me $90 fares in most-common guarantee value hours!!!)..... Now? There IS no way of cancel/no charging a pax in your car, button gives an error

Oh wait...you mean without a ping at all, via text from repeat rider?

True...but a pain, since it can take 5-7 tries to ping pointblank sometimes


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

So finally they activated my account back after having to send a private mesg on Facebook. Smh. But came with warnings of getting deactivated permanently if it happens again.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Onthelake56 said:


> I suggest all drivers get dash cam and record anytime car is running. If pax does not like it, no ride or end ride, but do not cut off. Check If your state requires you to post recording in progress signs for your car.


I have a dashcam pointing into my cabin. In california you have to have signs posted so I put one sign on each Window but the drivers.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

casino777 said:


> No I don't have a card. My exact words "Hey we kinda live in the same city and I will be driving around this neighborhood for a couple hours IF I am still close by any chance you can take down my number and you guys can REQUEST ME again". The pax said no thanks and I went about my day..... They went to stand in line for some type of tickets for 3 hours. And on a hot California day I even offerd them to take the ice cold bottle waters I had and again they said no. Just some f'n weird a$$ pax. And Shady at that.


You clearly creeped 'em out. Most people want their drivers to LEAVE when the ride is over. They're not looking for some sort of long-term relationship with you. How does that benefit them? Why would they care who they got as a driver? That sounds weird. If they were young I'm sure they thought you were trying to hit on them when you offered your number. Rideshare drivers don't do that.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> You clearly creeped 'em out. Most people want their drivers to LEAVE when the ride is over. They're not looking for some sort of long-term relationship with you. How does that benefit them? Why would they care who they got as a driver? That sounds weird. If they were young I'm sure they thought you were trying to hit on them when you offered your number. Rideshare drivers don't do that.


Just bulls***. No one trying to hit on no dumb young girls who go out in public in there PJ's and flip flops. Nothing attractive about that sh**.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not saying you DID hit on them, I'm saying they THOUGHT you were...


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm not saying you DID hit on them, I'm saying they THOUGHT you were...


Nahhh I truly believed they just was looking for a refund on a $60+ ride plus they had to get back for about the same price. The comments which was sent to me was full of BS and lies. So just from reading the feedback they knew damn well I wasn't hitting on them.


----------

